# Free 3-month Audible trial + Free Money!



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Today, July 7, and Prime Day, July 12 only! Get a free 3-month Audible trial, which gets you 3 free audiobooks. Plus Amazon will throw in a free $10 credit for you to use on a future qualifying purchase. As far as I can tell, a qualifying purchase is a physical product sold and shipped by Amazon, or a digital download from Amazon. I just signed up and already have my first month's Audible credit in my account, and the email telling me my $10 credit is available.

I want to thank Elias, the host of AFTVnews.com for making me aware of this great offer. He has a great site and works hard to keep Amazonians up to date on great deals available, not just for Fire TV users, but Amazon customers in general.

http://www.aftvnews.com/get-3-months-of-audible-audiobooks-plus-10-amazon-credit-for-free/#comment-292703


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Love Audible!!!
But, being a long time Platinum/Annual member, sure wish Audible or Amazon would reward us for loyalty occasionally.


----------

